# Coming over again!



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi there,

Good news is that we are paying another visit first week in May, so hope to see everyone again then. Hopefully, we can do some more research into temporary accommodation for when we make the big move, which we are expecting will be later in the year. House is almost ready for putting on the market.

Just a quick question, we are coming over with some friends of ours, another couple, and we had spotted a lovely apartment to stay in for the week, but the owner has come back to me saying that she will have to charge another €5 per day to take into account the 'ever increasing electricity costs in Cyprus'. We think this is a bit of a cheek, and a bit steep. Is it a reasonable statement, and a reasonable reflection on the increase in costs of electricity?

I am thinking she should have already added these costs into the listed prices on the website, not throw them into the mix later.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

DH59 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Good news is that we are paying another visit first week in May, so hope to see everyone again then. Hopefully, we can do some more research into temporary accommodation for when we make the big move, which we are expecting will be later in the year. House is almost ready for putting on the market.
> 
> ...


Judging by our latest electricity bills the costs have gone down lately. The extra surcharge for the new power station after they blew up the old one seems to have been stopped and our bills are definitely not as high as they were the past two years.
So no, I think she is just trying it on.


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks Veronica, I thought as much. Looking for an alternative as we speak!


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Correction, the increase was £5 a day extra, not €


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2014)

DH59 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Good news is that we are paying another visit first week in May, so hope to see everyone again then. Hopefully, we can do some more research into temporary accommodation for when we make the big move, which we are expecting will be later in the year. House is almost ready for putting on the market.
> 
> ...


It for sure go down. Our was 2 cent per KwH cheaper this time

Anders


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

DH59 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Good news is that we are paying another visit first week in May, so hope to see everyone again then. Hopefully, we can do some more research into temporary accommodation for when we make the big move, which we are expecting will be later in the year. House is almost ready for putting on the market.
> 
> ...


Hi Diane, looks like things are moving ahead for you now.

Good luck with it all.


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes, we've given that one the thumbs down and found another nice apartment, and cheaper too. I'm not entirely sure exactly where it is yet, possibly in the Universal area. So we'll be getting everything booked tomorrow.

Excuse for a Forum or Tykes Meet-up, perhaps?

Yes, Geraldine, things seem to be moving in the right direction now. Hope it doesn't take an age to sell the house. Things seem to improving here, but we'll have to see.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I think we are about ready for one, it seems ages since the last get together.

Just waiting for some kind soul to volunteer to do the organising....!!!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> I think we are about ready for one, it seems ages since the last get together.
> 
> Just waiting for some kind soul to volunteer to do the organising....!!!!


Did I just hear you volunteer Geraldine

As it happens I have been intending to put a new post in the mouflon abouta get together. May is a bit far away so maybe a general get together soon and then a tykes one when Diane and Keith are here?


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

seems like an plan...well done Veronica for offering to do it.!!!!


----------



## terry&jane (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Diane, nice to see you back on here. hope thing go according to plan, and looking forward to seeing you and Keith in May.

No I am not volunteering this time ladies, we are in the process of moving(again) so enough on my plate at the moment.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Jane. I hope this time you feel settled. Good luck with the move. See you soon.


----------



## terry&jane (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks Geraldine, we are moving to Kouklia,at the end of the month, just around the corner from Robin,so you will be able to call for coffee, or possibly something stronger knowing you


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

It's a lovely village, Robin has been there about 12 years, always something to do and some lovely tavernas and bars, so yes, as you are my nearest village, expect a visit !


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

We looked at Kouklia last time we were over. It's on our list of possible places to live, but wasn't sure with it being closer to the airport. Also whether a car would be required from there - we were thinking of testing whether or not we could cope without one. We'll see.

So, everything is booked now, and we are looking forward to getting back there and seeing everyone again. We are coming with our friends, the couple we went to Spain with last year. They are quite excited at helping us look round, and looking forward to holidays once we are over there!!

Decorating all done now, so we can concentrate on more de-cluttering, selling, tipping, giving away, etc. Estate agent coming Friday to give his valuation, but we are looking at options for selling without an agent, just in case. All moving in the right direction!!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

DH59 said:


> Also whether a car would be required from there - we were thinking of testing whether or not we could cope without one. We'll see.


It's my view that living without a car here reduces the quality of life considerably. I would hate to be without one and lose the ability to explore the countryside.

There is so much of Cyprus to see on-road let alone the treasures you can find off-road, and no, a big 4x4 is not necessary to do this.

Pete


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

We do want to explore, although we've done most of the island over the years, but we wondered about the possibility of taking it easy and not dashing off every day. Therefore having a car sitting doing nothing for most of the time seems to be a bit of a waste, whereas we could quite easily hire a car for a day or two if necessary. We need to weigh up the pros and cons of this idea in more detail.


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Diane

Great to hear things are moving forward!

I would echo Pete's thoughts on having a car here. We would struggle without a car here, the bus service is a bit limited and when our car was off the road a while ago every trip out became a challenge. Also, with hindsight, we should have brought over our UK car to Cyprus: cars here are a lot more expensive and it can be difficult to buy a reliable 'straight' car if you don't know your stuff. 
We've found that running a car here is cheaper than the UK. Petrol is a little cheaper, and for us insurance and road tax are cheaper too, but I guess that varies depending on people's individual circumstances. We certainly don't do anywhere near the mileage we did in the UK. 

Cheers

Ian


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi Ian,

It's a minefield trying to decided what to do and what not to do. My mind is in a whirl!!

We have been discussing, and we think we might actually ship our car over, but we are not bringing much else, as we are going to rent furnished, hopefully. Well, I say not much else, but looking at the things we have it may be more than we thought, even though we are not bringing any furniture. It's just a question of how and when to part with it all, with some things being needed till last minute!

The house has been valued today and the valuation was quite acceptable, so that should all be in place next week and on the market.

Hope we can see you when we get there in May.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

DH59 said:


> Hi Ian,
> 
> It's a minefield trying to decided what to do and what not to do. My mind is in a whirl!!
> 
> ...


One thing you need to take into account is what age your c


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

DH59 said:


> Hi Ian,
> 
> It's a minefield trying to decided what to do and what not to do. My mind is in a whirl!!
> 
> ...


One thing you need to take into account is what age your car is. If it has been through a few British winters the likelihood is that there will be a lot of corrosion underneath whereas cars which have spent all their lives in Cyprus tend to be clean and have a much longer shelf life.


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Veronica said:


> One thing you need to take into account is what age your car is. If it has been through a few British winters the likelihood is that there will be a lot of corrosion underneath whereas cars which have spent all their lives in Cyprus tend to be clean and have a much longer shelf life.


It's about three and a half years old, so should be fine, I think.

We may do some research when we get there in May as to the pros and cons of purchasing there, as opposed to paying shipping costs.


----------

